# Modifiers - multiple cpt codes



## sblanchard (Mar 4, 2010)

If i have multiple cpt codes but they all are under the same asa code do i bill the asa with a modifier 51 or if i have two different asa codes i know that i bill the one with the highest base units but do i put a modifier 51????????

Thank you


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi

No modifier 51 is needed at all.  If multiple procedures are done and they all fall under the same anesthesia code then great, just bill under that anesthesia code. If multiple procedures were done and they all don't fall under the same anesthesia code, then bill the one with the higest base rate.  I hope this helps.


----------



## vanessa10 (Mar 5, 2010)

we dont ever put a 51 on an asa sode since the 51 is a surgery modifer. you can however add a 51 or 59 on the other cpts you are using. for instance nerve blocks would use a 59.


----------



## sblanchard (Mar 11, 2010)

*Modifiers*

Thank ya'll very much


----------

